# Help With Dynex Webcam



## blaster_ryder240 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi i have a DYNEX DESKTOP WEBCAM - DX-DTCAM. It use to work just fine but now when i turn it on its just black does anyone know how to fix this


----------



## Dashboardturtle (Oct 3, 2007)

I also have the same camera, and have the same problem. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers 3 times, and it doesn't seem to be working any better. Can anybody out there help?


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Get a new webcam?


----------



## simages (Nov 7, 2007)

I too have 5 New in Box DYNEX DX-DTCAM and have the same problem with a black screen. Won't work with the Camera Web software included, MS camera utilities, MS movie maker and CAMTASIA Studio. I've uninstalled and reinstalled a few times and have used the JUN07 drivers from the web site...... Although not rocket science, anyone have any know solutions other then "buy a new Webcam or go to the web site?
Help is appreciated and Thanks in Advance

Followup; Did uninstall the software>unplugged the DX-DTCAM>obtained latest DL from DYNEX>reinstalled by running the setup from the drivers folder which installed the drivers and webcam software>then plugged in DX-DTCAM hardware and let windows install....... That said all is well in all camera programs i.e. camera plugged in, camera starts and stops etc.....

However; the image and capture is still BLACK!

Ideas?


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Buy a different brand of webcam. That's the only solution I can think of.


----------



## simages (Nov 7, 2007)

Ahh...
OK….. Running Windows XP

First, I went back to the Dynex site to download the JUN07 product drivers from here;

http://www.dynexproducts.com/p-459-d...eb-camera.aspx

Extracted the zipped file download to my Flash drive> clicked on the setup icon to run the install menu; clicked on the driver button and in my case I selected repair.

I had previously installed the applications like Web Campanion2 as well as some other 3rd party video capture software, I left it all installed! Made sure the lens was turned L-R for focus….. In addition, I left the DX-DTCAM plugged in as well.

It appears that the only thing messing up this install is the Hewlett driver that is run by default and I do not care were it comes from either. BOTTOMLINE; have to get the Dynex Webcam hardware to install as such.

Like everyone else got many features to work however; the image capture and/or preview was STILL Black.

That said and camera plugged in; I went to Computer> Properties> Hardware>Device Mgr>imaging devices>Properties>Update Driver……

Wizard should popup> select Yes, this time only>Install from list or specific location>Select don't search; I will choose the driver to install.

Should now see Update Wizard with the Dynex WebCam listed> Highlight it and select Next>Select Continue Anyway.

Let the Wizard run and install the Dynex Webcam drivers, might have 1 or 2 overwrite files if so; Select Yes.
FINISH - Reboot computer


----------



## rubberduck22 (Jul 25, 2008)

Is the dynex webcam just a camera and a thing that takes videos? or can u chat live with people who have webcams?


----------

